# Crowbar vs Canopy. Emerald iridium vs Blue iridium



## Daniela (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi,
First of all sorry if I make mistakes, English is not my native language.
I am going to buy the Oakley goggles as a Christmas present and I need your advice please!
Crowbar or Canopy? What's the difference?
Also, what lens? I need a versatile one.Emerald iridium or Blue iridium?
The Oakley website doesn't explain the differences well....at least not to me!
My budget is 200 euros maximum. 

Thank you!!!


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

The biggest difference between the two is lens/frame size. The canopy is a massive goggle, if your friend has an average or small size face the crowbar will fit better. Helmet compatibility may also be an issue with the canopy. Oakley's most versatile lens is probably the hi amber, good for everything except the sunniest of bluebird days. HI yellow is my preference if you get a lot of flat light/overcast days, the iridium lenses will be better if you get a lot of sunny days.


----------



## Daniela (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks for the answer!
I will definitely go for the Crowbar then.
As for the lenses, the amber (polarized) is too expensive, I would like to buy the iridium lenses. 
Probably the Blue iridium. I need them for sunny days and partially cloudy days.
I was thinking of the Pink iridium as well but I guess they are not very good for sunny days?!?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Blue Iridium is a pretty good all around lens.


----------



## lorcar (Jan 31, 2010)

hi thought best all around were HI Persimmon and VR50 pink iridium


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

lorcar said:


> hi thought best all around were HI Persimmon and VR50 pink iridium


Those are very good all-around lenses, too. It depends on the likely (range of) conditions - if there are expected to be some sunny/bluebird days or times and limited dusk etc. , then the Blue Iridium. If the conditions are more skewed towards overcast, snowing, and dusk/night riding, then you are slightly better off with the HI persimmon or the VR50.
But all of these are very versatile lenses.


----------



## Daniela (Nov 23, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> Those are very good all-around lenses, too. It depends on the likely (range of) conditions - if there are expected to be some sunny/bluebird days or times and limited dusk etc. , then the Blue Iridium. If the conditions are more skewed towards overcast, snowing, and dusk/night riding, then you are slightly better off with the HI persimmon or the VR50.
> But all of these are very versatile lenses.



Thank you, blue iridium then


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

I have the Crowbars with blue iridium lens and its great. Awesome fit, have used it in sunny days and low light and worked great all around. Hasn't fogged up for me, 0 complaints. Also, the Crowbar from what I found out fits with a lot of helmets. 
These are the ones I got...


----------



## Daniela (Nov 23, 2013)

I might get exactly the same!


----------

